# Seiko 5 Automatic 7009-876A 7009-208A



## slim (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

I was just looking through my watch collection and I was thinking of selling a couple I bought back in 2006.

They are NOS in box with plastic wrapper still attached

They are both Seiko 5 Automatics 70009-876A and 208A respectively.

Serial No. 129728 & 287342

Does anyone have an idea of current price?

Thanks in advance

Simon


----------

